
Silicon Valley Firms Make It Nearly 'Impossible' for Cambridge to Hire AI Staff - ralmidani
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samshead/2018/07/06/silicon-valley-firms-make-it-nearly-impossible-for-cambridge-to-hire-ai-staff/#17a37dd73a71
======
vostok
UK STEM academic salaries are an embarrassment.

~~~
symmitchry
That is probably true, but what university is going to pay a prof $1M USD? I
think the issue remains valid. Also I doubt it's only UK salaries that are
crappy these days.

~~~
beepbeepbeep1
The UK vs US salaries are not even in the same ball park.

Sure they can't afford $1M but in general you are lucky to get $110k+ in the
UK even if you have 10 years behind you, even more so outside of London, in
London the money doesn't go that far.

It's a no brainer, if you can get a visa and happy to move even if for a few
years it can make a big financial life difference.

------
abstractbeliefs
I wonder why Forbes takes so long to set cookie preferences. No other site
requires this - given their early adoption of anti-adblock, is this an attempt
to make browsing with opt outs unpalatable for users?

